# Joe Dassin



## Saul_Dzorelashvili (Jan 26, 2010)

One of my favorite singers is Joe Dassin. He is a French singer who was born to in the United States to Jewish Russian parents and then when he was 2 years old he immigrated together with his parents to France. I actually didn't know that he was Jewish just up until recently.

He composes and sings his own melodies, he was very famous in the 70's and 80's. I can only say that they don't write songs like this anymore.


----------

